# Artemisia e il processo ad Agostino Tassi



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2011)

View attachment 3998
Questa la testimonianza di Artemisia al processo, secondo le cronache dell'epoca:

« Serrò la camera a chiave e dopo serrata mi buttò su la sponda del letto dandomi con una mano sul petto, mi mise un ginocchio fra le cosce ch'io non potessi serrarle et alzatomi li panni, che ci fece grandissima fatiga per alzarmeli, mi mise una mano con un fazzoletto alla gola et alla bocca acciò non gridassi e le mani quali prima mi teneva con l'altra mano mi le lasciò, havendo esso prima messo tutti doi li ginocchi tra le mie gambe et appuntendomi il membro alla natura cominciò a spingere e lo mise dentro. E li sgraffignai il viso e li strappai li capelli et avanti che lo mettesse dentro anco gli detti una stretta al membro che gli ne levai anco un pezzo di carne »


----------

